# Liverpool (city region)



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*













​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*







​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*











​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*











​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*













​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*







​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

nice update Paul. Liverpool on your photos looks shiny and bright!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*

^^Thanks Leon

Revisiting some of the same familiar places today...









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*











​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*






​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*











​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*



Leongname said:


> grate shots Paul, well done! don't forget : http://www.visitliverpool.com/onemagnificentcity


Thanks Leon.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

very beautiful photos, the library after refurbishment just amazing!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

British libraries seems to be stunning!


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpool seems to have a good mix of impressive pre-war buildings and interesting new buildings. I need to visit this city one day. Good thread.


----------



## AlbertoZH (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpool looks very imrpessive  situated along the eastern side of the Mersey estuary


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*

^^Thanks everyone.












































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*












































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Gosh, it all brings back such wonderful memories! Now I want to go back!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Taller said:


> Gosh, it all brings back such wonderful memories! Now I want to go back!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


























​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*

http://vgm.liverpool.ac.uk


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow, those neo-classical buildings are massively built and I'm impressed with the quantity of art the city has, like the paintings, sculpture and the music.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*

^^Thanks DWest


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## Skýjakljúfur (May 27, 2015)

I need to book a flight to Liverpool. Lovely city!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*

^^Thanks.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

Brilliant thread.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

streetlegal said:


> Brilliant thread.


Thanks streetlegal. It`s good to hear off you again.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

great update Paul! Liverpool on your photos looks full of life!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*



Leongname said:


> great update Paul! Liverpool on your photos looks full of life!


It was late afternoon. Thanks Leon.

some more....


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful city and great pics too!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! a nice place to unwind and dine.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love that place too! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

nice update Paul!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed really wonderful, very nice updates


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*

Capricorn Silvia Leon & CG Much appreciated, & thanks again


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool shots!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

:cheers: Very nice pictures on this thread, thank you for sharing!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Life in the city, very nice pics


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*

^^Thanks guys

#repetition


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great stuff, Paul!!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb shots, Paul! kay:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice city with beautiful mix of architecture.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*

Roman Silvia Skylark


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Liverpool*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

awesome! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine street photography as always, Paul!
The glow of that red hair in 520/3 is fascinating!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pics, Paul!


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Beautiful photos of Liverpool!!!
One day I would love to visit this wonderful city.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Thank you.

*2017*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Not my generation, but I'm still a huge Beatles fan. :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

skymantle


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, Paul! :applause:
Love #529/2, and *this guy* seems to be perfectly dressed for a trip to *Tlacotalpan*! :lol: kay: (See Roberto's Veracruz-Thread!  )​


paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Always nice to see Liverpool (and the Beatles) again! :cheers2:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome, as usually kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

That's a very nice pub in #531/1! Beautiful row of buildings in #532/6 at the left! 

Great updates like always, Paul! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

sunny and nice :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice updates, Paul!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ben GE Silvia Leon Robert


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

That's a nice corner of Liverpool, Paul! kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great architecture, people in passing... Great street photography kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Roman


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

it's lovely post of waterfront Paul kay: i see that the Beatles memorial is never empty :lol:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Some of many highlights, Paul: #543/1 and 2, whole #544! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice new photos, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Leon Silvia CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

awesome! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Paul, #548/3 and #549/1: kay: kay: :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Leon Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, Paul!  My favourite is #553/3, the "half ship"  kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia





















































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely impressions!
The seagull flying into the third last pic! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great impressions, Paul! kay:

My favs are #558/1, 2 and #559/the first and the last pic!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The last pic for me is the highlight of your nice updates, Paul! kay: :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Silvia Much appreciated.














































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, Paul! :applause:

#566 with the red columns is gorgeous !!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots, - the modern designs compliment the old.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Alexander Thank you.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

:applause: Paul kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely! :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

a nice and a pleasant place to be.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, very urban and mineral kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you, all. Very much appreciated.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Exciting places and superb pics, Paul! kay:
Very interesting composition in the last one!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Liverpool has a nice and truely inspiring waterfront


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Thank you, everybody.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very impressive updates, Paul, showing us the reality of life. :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia

*2018*

Almost sunset.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent street scenes. Pho is very popular in Australia during the winter months.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Delightful updates, Paul! :applause:
Two of many favourites:



paul62 said:


>





paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

a vibrant dowtown in a lovely city, people just doing their things 
and I like that Mexican street musician wearing a colorful poncho.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great scenes, beautiful people! kay:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely shots of a lively downtown...


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A very poignant image:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Thanks, all. 

*19,622 steps around Liverpool.*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful city, lively streets! kay: Great update, Paul!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Roman


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine updates, Paul! Especially liked #661/3 and #662/1! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Thanks againkay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunny weather, relaxed people, nice shots! kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice vibe to these photos. I really like the look of Liverpool's waterfront!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Mike Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#668/3 and 6: Lovely impressions of women of different generations! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, Silvia Always good things to say


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

People enjoying the good weather sitting outside... :cheers: -
and imposing architecture, with #671/4 as my favourite! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Spectacular views ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic pics, enjoyed them very much, Paul! :applause:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wonderful pictures! They really captures the civic life of the city. I expect to visit Liverpool soon.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful sights of people hanging around outside enjoying the warmth of the sunny weather.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Thank you, everyone.

#redevelopment


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating architecture, Paul! :applause:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots, so relaxed and cool.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Skylark


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very impressing buildings, great pics! :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, Silvia.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many phantastic pics, among them the sun reflection at the modern building,
and the reading woman on the stairs! :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Thanks again.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool, Paul :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dan Silvia CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates; keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Special favourites of mine this time are #742/2 and 3, and the seagull pic! kay:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful! neat contemporary architecture.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice photo update indeed.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Thank you, all. Very much appreciated.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent updates, Paul! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice shots. and nice old photo of the Beatles.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia CG MilbertDavid


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb as always, Paul! :applause:
So many very special moments...


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


*Liverpool John Lennon Airport,
for Liverpool - Barcelona.*





































​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

John Lennon Airport - a nice name for an airport! 
Great pics, as we know it from you, Paul! kay:
Especially love the last one.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the seagull pics.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful! I like the quaint part of the city.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice update and interesting shots of people in the streets.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Thank you.

*2019*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again amazing, very nice new photos


----------



## albionfagan (Jun 14, 2008)

Really enjoyed looking through these. You capture the city well.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Albion Nice to see you on this side of the forum. Thanks

*Baltic Triangle*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures, Paul!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb impressions, Paul - always pleasant to look at them! :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Robert Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful and very nice photos as always, Paul :cheers: :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG





































*BAM BAM*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine updates, Paul - especially in #769 I found many favourites! kay:
Nice composition in the shot with "The Essential Journal"!


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

The Baltic Triangle looks very cool. Nice update!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia sky-eye


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

If you ever get a chance some time in the future, it would be cool to see pics of Liverpool Uni in contrast to the ones you posted of Manchester Uni!! I'm curious to see the campus life.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Liverpool


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

streetlegal CG 



streetlegal said:


> If you ever get a chance some time in the future, it would be cool to see pics of Liverpool Uni in contrast to the ones you posted of Manchester Uni!! I'm curious to see the campus life.


I`m intending to revisit that area (Knowledge Quarter) soon, and will post some more shots, as and when.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome; keep them coming kay: :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great place and pics, Paul - I hope for more shots from there soon! :applause: :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG & Silvia  Thank you.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice shots, Paul, as always! kay:
Refreshing laughter in #789/1, and #789/3 seems to be an architectonical
exciting spot in the city!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Such elegant old architecture.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

TB


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many favourites, Paul! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and from Liverpool, Paul


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia CG Appreciated


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great buildings, lovley pics, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice shots again, Paul! #808/4 is one of many favourites. kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, Silvia






















































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A pleasure to look in here, Paul. :cheers:
#816/6 and 7 - two of many great shots! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Silvia Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Hope street has so much potential.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful! love the massive old architecture.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Abid danmartin Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! I'm always impressed with the massiveness of those old/neo classical buildings, they would stand a thousands years....
I like your candid shots of people in the streets as well.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great Livepool pics! :applause:
Funny portrait in #823/4!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

capricorn Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful shots specially those of people....nice city absolutely.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Madonnagirl CG Much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many favourites, like 833/1, 834/4, 835/1 and 836/3! :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

A brutalist cathedral. I really like the interior. that was a revelation...no pun intended.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Paul :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

All fascinating, especially the round building in the last pic! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Silvia Thanks again.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb pics, Paul! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Always nice and interesting pictures, Paul!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates indeed, Paul :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia, Roberto, & CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Paul :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great as always, Paul! Nice street with church in 949/1, gorgeous wall art
at the very last pic! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG & Silvia  Much appreciated.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gorgeous, very nice photos, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many lovely pics, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, CG





















































​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So many interesting people and buildings, Paul!
#985/3 and particularly 4 are outstanding for me. :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed great, very nice people photos, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Nice to hear from you. CG Much appreciated. 





















































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent again, Paul! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia CG





















































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great street scenes! very crowded kay:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

You are really good at capturing street scenes, Paul! Loads of character.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Roman TB Very much appreciated.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice colours in the last set, Paul! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia CG Thanks again.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fabulous, the whole previous page! :applause:
You're better than ever, Paul.
Many, many favourites! :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia

*@Liverpool Tattoo Convention*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that tattoo convention!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nick


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great impressions, Paul! kay:


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

#1023 Picture 1: Did you really have to put your tag on the wall?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia streetlegalwell spotted. CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos as always, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Thanks again.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating impressions, Paul! :applause:
1032/1 and 1035/7 are two of my favourites, and 1035/1 made me smile.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

The last one made me smile.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Nick


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that telescopic shot of the offshore windfarm over the Liver Building!


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Would like some refreshing words - I don't have much to offer, however my heart does ring for that bakery, it's 'cooking' it up so-to-speak; yet I think it could be better kept, it needs love and affection, something I wish I could offer it... I hope someone else can realise it's true potential!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nick Abid


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool! :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^^^^^

Loved your bird's eye views above, are you using a drone?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool as well  :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Eduarqui said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Loved your bird's eye views above, are you using a drone?


Was on top of the Cathedral Tower (it`s quite high up there).









Eduarqui CG Always appreciated.


*(Georgian Quarter)*






















































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that elegant Georgian domestic architecture.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nick






























































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Paul  :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, CG





















































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely architecture in the last set, Paul, and much green to be seen in #1061-63,
I like that! :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, Silvia





















































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Thanks.





















































​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely impression of the woman and the seagull enjoying the sun on the big stair. kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you again, Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Thanks.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done once again


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

GG🙂


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG👍


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done and thanks


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Thanks again.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, CG🙂


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks, CG🙂


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG🙂


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Holy molly, I must go there!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Liverpool


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Essteeliiii CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Some interesting pics. My favorite #957/3


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Roman👍


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Paul


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG🙂


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great pics! Probably the most hipster neighborhood in Liverpool


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Roman


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG🙂


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Pretty rich.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Esteli-Esteli


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

🗜 🗜 🗜​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool, Paul


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool, Paul


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool, Paul


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Lovely pics ! Definitely one of my favourite streets of any British city ! 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Steve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

double post


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool once again


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------

